# Il mistero del clitoride scomparso



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Stanotte insonnia. Di quelle pesantissime. Oggi chiusura del flap e quindi il mio morale era davvero di merda.
Sono andata a letto super tardi, con gli occhi a civetta. Mattia appena mi sono infilata sotto le coperte mi ha abbracciata.
Sono rimasta li, prigioniera, fissando come un autistica la lucetta della sveglia. Pensando ad un sacco di cose. Quando:
-tebe sei sveglia?-
-Si.-
-E se devo parlare con quel robo che ti avvicini alla gola e ti fa uscire la voce robotica?-
O minkia. Picco cancro-gola. -sarebbe una cosa figa, per me almeno. Così quando rompi  te lo nascondo e tu non puoi parlare.-
E' scoppiato a ridere, stringendomi -Che stronza che sei!-
-Macchè stronza. Vuoi mettere la comodità? Poi comunque mi sembra che facciano i trapianti di corde vocali...non ne sono certa, ma se vuoi mi informo.-
-Dici che posso scegliere la voce?-
-Ma sai che non credo tu possa avere lo stesso timbro del donante...hum...mi prendi in contropiede su questa cosa.-
-Mi sento soffocare.-
-Adesso? Tutto in un botto?-
-Si. Andiamo in ospedale.-
Non stava scherzando. Stava davvero respirando a fatica. 
Ho acceso la luce e ho cominciato a parlare con lui. Ad accarezzarlo. Dicendogli che la sua era solo ansia.
Ci siamo fatti una tisana. E piano piano ha ripreso a respirare normale.
Abbiamo rispento la luce, mi ha di nuovo abbracciata e mi è venuto un caldo. ma un caldo che ho dovuto spogliarmi e...MIRACOLO! ha cominciato a broccolarmi pesantemente e DOPPIO MIRACOLO, si è tuffato in un cunnilingus di tutto rispetto. (ma non stava soffocando?)
Alla fine di tutto -Mattia scusa. Hai fatto un corso?-
-Perchè?-
-Perchè sei stato...come dire...incisivo. Ti sei addirittura ricordato che ho un clitoride.-
-Ma è mica colpa mia, e che non ce l'hai sempre!-
:unhappy:-Cosa vuol dire che non ce l'ho sempre? Ti assicuro che è sempre lì e non è smontabile.-
-Guarda che la maggior parte delle volte non lo trovo.-
-Scusa?-
-Ma è anche la tua conformazione patatosa. dai tebe, hai tre chili di patata mica facile trovare il clitoride lì in mezzo. E poi ce l'hai piccolo quindi.-
-No mattia. No. Ti ripeto che non ho il clitoride smontabile o che fa traslochi. Li è e lì rimane. patata carnosa o meno. E _lì in mezzo_ non è un espressione usabile. -
-E ma siete tutte così. Con il clitoride a scomparsa.-
Ho riacceso la luce e l'ho guardato in faccia -No Mattia, sei tu che sei un incompetente clitorideo, che è diverso, considerato che non sei mai stato un gran leccatore.-
-Ma certo scusa! Lo sai che è una pratica che faccio solo con la donna che amo!-
Mi sono catapultata giù dal letto dal ridere, pensando all'amica di lothar che fa i pompini solo per amore.
Non che non sappia che Mattia ha tutte ste fisime, ma ogni tanto me ne dimentico e quando me lo ricorda non posso fare altro che.
-mamma mia, quando dici così non so se farti esorcizzare o mandarti in castigo a dormire in giardino al freddo e al gelo.-
-Ma cosa c'è di strano? Una appena conosciuta mica le faccio sesso orale! Che schifo!-
-Sei incommentabile. Ma come ragioni? Io se decido di fare sesso con qualcuno, faccio sesso in toto e mi piace tutto. Pompino compreso. ma come puoi scopare qualcuna  e poi non fare delle cose. Minkia hai la sessualità di un prete e meno male che ti ho svezzato. Sei un caso disperato guarda.-
-Comunque il punto del discorso rimane quello. Tu hai il clitoride che appare e scompare. E come dici tu. Questo. E'. Un. Fatto. Ed è anche un fatto che hai la patata maggiorata quindi il micro clitoride sparisce.-

Abbiamo riso sul micro clitoride fino alle cinque stamattina, ma mi ha fatto pensare.
ormai non sono più una donna ma quella che:
1) ha il camel toe che si ingloba _tutto_.
2) Clitoride a scomparsa e smontabile (un giorno è li, un altro chissà)
3) tette intellettuali (molto più fine di microtette)

E poi...a si.
rachitica.

Non c'è che dire. Una gran sventolona.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2012)

dove sono rimasti i tuoi ammiratori? e i commentatori?


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt6678 ha detto:
			
		

> dove sono rimasti i tuoi ammiratori? e i commentatori?


ho tolto l'opzione di lasciare commenti da qualche giorno.
Solo tu puoi commentare, perchè sei l'admin. E io.

Ho bisogno solo di buttare giù pensieri in questo momento, un blog bidone emotivo in sostanza.

Senza altro


----------

